# GH15 Diet? Opinion?



## nlr (Oct 18, 2009)

Sorry about his spelling mistakes but what he is saying is true?

here is some big misunderstanding going around on the internet bodybuild board , it is in regarding to nutrition and the bodybuild,,

for some dam reason i see a lot of fellas talking about clean diets,, i repetedly told you in the past that clean diets do not get you anywhere even remotely close to 220lb 8%..

fellas,, listen once again ,, this is important ,,this is to all the fellas who really care about bodybuild and spend money on legit hormones,, and really want to get anywhere,,

what you see on stages...what you see when fella like even centorfini get on the stage with you ...is product of LOTS F FOOD ,,NO NOT CLEAN FOOD,,FOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD ,,FROM OX TAILS TO GERMAN TO ANYTHING THAT TASTE GOOD AND IS A GOOD COOKED MEAL ,,WHO THE **** TOLD YOU THAT DIET IS THE WAY TO GET BIG? WHAT THE **** IS DIET? WHO DECIDE WHAT IT IS?? YOU THINK YOU WILL POP 2 TABLET ANAPOLONA A DAY AND YOU WILL JUST CLIMB INTO THE 240S 6%? THIS IS NOT HOW WE DO IT,,

AS I SAID WE FIRST AND FORMOST GET LEANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN ,,THENNN WE BLOW UP ,,THE BLOW UP PHASE IS DONE WITH LOTS OF FOOD NOT CLEAN NOTHING,, WE EAT SUBS AND GERMAN AND JAMAICAN AND JAPANEASE AND ANYTHING WE WANT!! WHAT IS THIS THING WITH CLEAN DIETS CHIKEN AND RICE I HEAR ABOUT OF FELLAS THAT ALWAY SWALK AROUND 180-200LB 6%? THIS IS NOT HOW YOU BUILD MODERN BODYBUILD! NOT EVEN OLD TIME BODYBUILD

YOU NEED FOOD IN ADDITION TO THE HORMONES,,AND NO MESURING BALONIE WONT DO **** ,,YOU DONT GROW ON BROKOLY AND DRY CHIKEN ,, WHEN YOU WASTE MONEY ON LEGIT HORMONES YOU ALSO NEED TO KNOW HOW TO EAT! ,, NOW! THAT DOES NTO MEAN EATING LIKE TREY BROWER ANY JUNK YOU SEE AROUND MULTIPLES TIMES A DAY ,,BUT EATING WITH OUT PAYING ATTENTION TO WETHER YOU GOTO BUTTER IN YOUR RICE OR NOT IS WHAT I MEAN!,,

WHEN YOU ARE COMING FROM LEAN STAGE INTO MUTATITON ,,WHEN PRODUCTS SUCH AS HGH ,,ANAPOLONA ,, TESTOSTERONA ,,EQUIPONA AND TRENBOLONA ARE IN YUOR ****NAL....THERE IS NO NEED FOR NO CLEAN DIET WHEN YOU WANT TO GET INTO THE BIG BOY NUMBERS,,

YOU DO NOT ****IN GET BIG BY EATING CHIKAN AND RICE,, YOU MAY BE DIET ON IT FOR LITTLE TIME BEFORE GOING CRAZY AND BE ABLE TO DRAG YOUR 200LB 6% ON STAGE ,, BUT IF YOU WANT TO GROW TO A LEVEL WHERE YOU TRULY WALK AROUND 250 6% ....THE ANSWER IS NOT! IN CLEAN FOOD,,THE ANSWER IS IN LEGIT HORMONES! BEING LEAN WHILE STARTING THEM ! AND THEN WHEN LEAN AND ON LEGIT HORMONE YOU WILL SEE THAT NO MATTER WHAT YOU EAT ....YOU ALWAYS HAVE 6 PACK ,,,YOU ALWAYS STAY LEAN ,,YOU ONLY GET THICKER...VEINIER,,FULLER,, AND WITH THE WEEKS ...LARGER

THIS IS HOW YOU CREATE EVAN CENTERFONI ...NOT FROM EATING CHIKAN AND RICE,,

IT IS A SHAME THAT I NEED TO SAY IT ONCE AGAIN TO YOU ,,

YOU GROW ON LEGIT HORMONES BUT THE LEGIT ANADROLA YOU USE NEED CALORIES.... THE HGH NEED CALORIES... NTO 9000 BUT GOOD RICH FOODS... IT NEEDS IT ESPECIALY IF VERY ACTIVE BUT ALSO IF NOT,, HGH ...ANADROLA ,, EQUIPONA ,,TESTOSTERONA....THEY WILL ALL GROW YOU AND WILL DO THE BEST JOB ON A RICH CALORIE DIET... YOU GOT TO UNDERSTAND THAT THE BODYBUILD WHO GET SOMEWHERE NEVER EVEN THOUGHT ABOUT DIETS WHEN THEY STARTED,,DO YOU REALLY THINK I WAS WALKING AROUDN WITH MESURING SCOOPS?? DO YOU REALLY THINK JASON WAS WALKING AROUND WITH SPOONS MESURING HOW MUCH HONEY HE ATE OR HOW MUCH RICE HE TOOK IT? DO YOU REALLY THINK ANYONE OF US KNEW ANYTHNIG ABOUT THIS ****?

YOU HAVE LEGIT HORMONES,, YOU WANT TO GROW,, YOU EAT! YOU EAT WHATEVER TASTE GOOD TO YOU AS LONG AS ITS NOT STRAIGHT OUT CANOLA **** OIL FROM THE BOTTLE,, YOU JSUT EAT GOOD MEALS...

YOU HAVE TO UNDERSTAND THAT ONCE AND FOR ALL ,,HGH TRENBOLONA DOES NOT LET YOU GET FAT IT ACTUALY BURN FAT AND YOU WILL HAVE TO HOLD ON THEM AFTER A WHILE ,,,AT THE SAME TIME WHEN YOU GET IN THE ANAPOLONA AND THE TESTOSTERONA AT HIGH DOSES AND THE EQUIPONA YOU WANT TO HAVE ENOUGH CALORIES ,, YOU WILL NOT GET FAT ITS NOT POSSIBLE ,,NO CARDIO NEEDED,, YOU WILL ONLY GET BIGGER THICKER FULLER AND MORE MUSCULAR WHILE EITHER REMINING SAME BODYFAT OR LOWERING BODYFAT EVEN MORE IF ON HGH AND TRENBOLONA,,


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

Caps Lock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

Take it with a pinch of salt,just like everything elce he spouts out.


----------



## hoolah (Sep 1, 2010)

Barman said:


> Caps Lock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 102016


Its copy and pasted from the blog mate


----------



## the_doctor46 (Sep 12, 2012)

What he says is partially true.

I mean, surely you will put on a lot of muscle if you eat a ton of food per day. The problems start to arise when it comes how much fat you put on top of that. Surely eating a ton of food is better than eating not enough food when it comes to muscle growth, but if you stuff your face with a "diet" which is 5000kcal over your maintenance, then you have to expect to be putting on a lot of fat as well (unless you burn those calories) and you will have to go through one hell of a cutting phase.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

the_doctor46 said:


> What he says is partially true.
> 
> I mean, surely you will put on a lot of muscle if you eat a ton of food per day. The problems start to arise when it comes how much fat you put on top of that. Surely eating a ton of food is better than eating not enough food when it comes to muscle growth, but if you stuff your face with a "diet" which is 5000kcal over your maintenance, then you have to expect to be putting on a lot of fat as well (unless you burn those calories) and you will have to go through one hell of a cutting phase.


Well GH15 is of the opinion if you run 1g+tren, 1g+eq, 1g+test and loads of anadrol-50 (oxys) with HGH you can't get fat... I disagree..

BUT.... I'm at 8.1% BF, at 235lb, so close to what GH15 is referring to- I'm trying to get to 250.. at no more than 9% by Feb... and I eat:

-burgers & fries + krispy kremes most nights..

-pad thai +curries+rice other nights

-pizza and pie and ice cream

those are my dinners/desserts EVERY night of the week.... I average around 6,000 cals/day...

I am on 1g tren, 1g test and 300mg/day anadrol-50 (see thread about being green in the steroid section) and will be adding another 1g tren and 1g eq every week from next week; always run 2-4iu GH daily.

I follow this diet:

http://www.carbbackloading.com/

its in my log/journal..

it's working....


----------



## the_doctor46 (Sep 12, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> Well GH15 is of the opinion if you run 1g+tren, 1g+eq, 1g+test and loads of anadrol-50 (oxys) with HGH you can't get fat... I disagree..
> 
> BUT.... I'm at 8.1% BF, at 235lb, so close to what GH15 is referring to- I'm trying to get to 250.. at no more than 9% by Feb... and I eat:
> 
> ...


mmmm carb back-loading you say.... does it work for you? I am curious and might give it a try, though I thought that carbs gave you energy, and therefore eating them in the evening would result in them being stored as fat as you don't use much energy during the night? I might be very well wrong though.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> Well GH15 is of the opinion if you run 1g+tren, 1g+eq, 1g+test and loads of anadrol-50 (oxys) with HGH you can't get fat... I disagree..
> 
> BUT.... I'm at 8.1% BF, at 235lb, so close to what GH15 is referring to- I'm trying to get to 250.. at no more than 9% by Feb... and I eat:
> 
> ...


Ya....yer not using Kigs tho Aus, lol.


----------

